# seit Hiobs Zeiten



## TheChabon

¿Esto significaría literalmente _desde los tiempos de Job_ [que perfectamente puede tener sentido en el contexto --significaría que hay una mención al respecto en el Libro de Job], o puede ser también una expresión genérica, como si uno dijera _desde tiempos inmemoriales_?

Estaba por poner _los tiempos de Job _y me vino a la cabeza la expresión en español _del tiempo del jopo_, que como son estas cosas bien puede ser una deformación de _Job_ para evitar sacrilegios y demás (ya que para empezar no hay nada particularmente antiguo en el _jopo_, creo). 

Eben so ist das dem Stoffe und der Bereitung nach dem Hämatinon sehr verwandte Aventuringlas vielleicht schon seit Hiobs Zeiten bekannt,[…]


----------



## EvilWillow

Quiere decir "desde los tiempos de Job". 

No conozco ninguna expresión en alemán que esté construida con "Hiobs" y quiera decir "desde hace muchísimo tiempo". La única expresión que sí existe es "Hiobsbotschaft" y significa "mala noticia", más o menos.


----------



## TheChabon

Bárbaro, gracias. 

Para que quede claro -- la pregunta era si la expresión 'desde los tiempos de Job'  se usa en forma metafórica para decir 'desde tiempos inmemoriales'. Pero por tu respuesta asumo que ése no es el caso tampoco. Saludos.


----------



## EvilWillow

Digamos que sería insólito pero no imposible.


----------



## Alemanita

Acabo de preguntar a una persona de más de 60 años y conoce perfectamente la expresión 'seit Hiobs Zeiten' para 'desde los tiempos de ñaupa, maricastaña, o lo que fuera'.
Hay además la expresión 'mit einer Hiobsgeduld' : con mucha paciencia.


----------



## TheChabon

No sé cómo podría haberme enterado de esto de otra manera. Enormemente agradecido. 

Me sonaba raro que lo trajera a cuento a Job pero no diera la referencia al verso en el libro de Job.


----------



## Spharadi

Es muy raro que en una frase tan técnica de pronto usen una metáfora tan rara. Habria que ver si en el libro de Job se puede encontrar algún indicio de  la técnica mencionada en la frase.


----------



## Alemanita

Spharadi said:


> Es muy raro que en una frase tan técnica de pronto usen una metáfora tan rara. Habria que ver si en el libro de Job se puede encontrar algún indicio de  la técnica mencionada en la frase.




Supongo que la frase citada por The Chabon proviene del libro (de Pettenkofer???) en el que encontró 'Zuckermännlein' y 'mag dies in schematischer Form geschehen', etc., es decir, uno bastante anticuado, de allá por el 1890. Supongo además que ha caído bastante en desuso la expresión 'seit Hiobs Zeiten', reemplazada por 'seit Olims Zeiten', o simplemente 'seit ewigen Zeiten'. No creo que tenga nada que ver con lo que dice el Libro de Job de la Biblia o la Tora, sino que hace referencia a la antigüedad del mito de Job.


----------



## Sidjanga

Yo sí conozco la expresión, y no me parece _tan _extraordinadiria. Supongo que la leo en artículos de periódicos y tal de vez en cuando.

Del artículo de la Wikipedia sobre Job/Hiob:

_In den Bibeln der meisten orthodoxen Kirchen steht das Buch nach den  Psalmen und vor den Sprüchen Salomos. In der Bibel der  syrisch-orthodoxen Kirche folgt das Buch unmittelbar auf die fünf Bücher  Mose (Tora).  Dies entspricht der früheren christlichen Auffassung, dass die im Buch  geschilderten Ereignisse in einer sehr alten Zeit, irgendwann zwischen  der Sintflut  und dem Auszug aus Ägypten, stattfanden_.


----------



## TheChabon

Algo que me llamó la atención es que Google da 514 instancias para 'Hiobs Zeiten' ¡y 122.000 para 'tiempos de Job'! 

No me extrañaría que efectivamente 'tiempos del jopo' derive entonces de 'tiempos de Job' (en ningún lado encontré referencia a esto sin embargo). Un posible origen para la mayor difusión en español, de Job y quizás del jopo, podría ser el ladino (el judeoespañol), con el vínculo roto por la Inquisición. [Hay unos refranes espectaculares en
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idioma_judeoespañol]

[Y a raíz del comentario de Spharadi me puse efectivamente a leer el libro de Job, pero cuando iba por la cuarta parte me cansé y salté directo los capítulos finales. 
http://es.wikisource.org/wiki/Job ]

Muchas gracias a todos de vuelta.


----------



## Spharadi

Heuzutage wird  "vorsintflutlich" eher verwendet oder ansonsten sagt man einfach "in Urzeiten". 

En el Paraguay se usa más la expresión "tiempos de Matusalén".   
Si, el ladino tiene también el yeismo de los porteños la "caye" o "cashe" por la "calle". Posiblemente esta parla porteña tenga sus origenes en el ladino, apesar de que en Argentina hay más bien  Ashkenazis y casi nada de  Spharadies.


----------



## Sidjanga

Spharadi said:


> Heuzutage wird  "vorsintflutlich" eher verwendet oder ansonsten sagt man einfach "in Urzeiten".


 Normalerweise sagt man *seit*_ Urzeiten_ (desde hace tiempos inmemoriales) oder *vor*_ Urzeiten _(hace tiempos inmemoriales).
“in Urzeiten” ist kein idimatisches Deutsch.

Auch wenn es im Prinzip stimmt, dass diese Ausdrücke wesentlich häufiger vorkommen, kommt es natürlich - wie immer - auf den Kontext an.
"Seit Hiobs Zeiten" hat natürlich natürlich andere Konnotationen, die in bestimmten Zusammenhängen möglicherweise besser passen.


----------

